# Port A Overnighter This Weekend... Need 1 more



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Leaving early Saturday, back Sunday mid afternoon. 45 Viking Convertable. Not a free trip but the details will be handled. Trolling, snapper, and fishing deep at night are in the plans. Send me a PM with your age, experience, Phone Number, and any details you'd like to provide. Thanks.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like we're all full up! Tight lines to everyone going out this weekend.


----------

